# S.A.P. replacement grille



## Goatzilla05 (Dec 30, 2010)

I saw a video on you tube of a car that has a s.a.p. body kit but it had a metal aftermarket grille inside the two top pieces and the whole bottom bumper opening, does anyone know where i can find this ?


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

OMFG, People, please, never do that to your doors, k? Lambo doors belong on a lambo.

As for the grilles, they are likely the T-REX grilles. Check out: T-REX® - 2 Pc Classic Billet Grille - 2005 Pontiac GTO Grille


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

type in "how to make my GTO GHEY" in ebay and all of the above should show up...
I agree with Dan, lambo doors on the goat look stoopid...If you want tasteful sport grills check out gtogrilles.com or westcoastspeed.com. Spencer makes some really nice stuff...
Its your ride do what you want I guess what i am trying to say is i am not a fan. Peace and good luck! (those grilles really are on ebay, They I see them all the time, just type in 06 gto grille.)


----------



## Goatzilla05 (Dec 30, 2010)

the grill on the link is for a regular bumper i need the one pictured for a sap front bumper, where can i find it?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I love how on the website, under "customers ratings" it gives four and a half stars, but then if you look closer there are *NO customers *that gave it any ratings at all. Hmmmm.........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think PFYC sells them... and they are a vender here.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check out westcoastspeed.com. They have a mock one that's a lot cheaper and easier to do.


----------



## Goatzilla05 (Dec 30, 2010)

okay what im wanting to know is where you get the bottom piece. i alreaddy own a S.A.P. gto so i am not looking for the (sap top grille inserts) i am looking for the metal bumper grille. the bottom shiny thing lol ! but it has to be for the S.A.P. front bumper.


----------

